
Ask HN: What SaaS expenses do you wish you could reduce? - thorwasdfasdf
What are your biggest SaaS related expenses?  which ones do you want to reduce?
======
el_dev_hell
1\. SEMRush and AHREFS - it sucks having both. They're both amazing but they
do very similar things (neither 100% replaces the other). 2\. Trello - I hate
trello. It's bulky and irritating. I'm slowly migrating to AirTable, which is
much better.

~~~
shoo
tangent

> 2\. Trello - I hate trello. It's bulky and irritating

at $LEGACY_IT_ENTERPRISE_DAYJOB we have jira, which has been configured to
death with about 100 custom ticket states -- mostly synonyms such as "done",
"story done", "closed" ,... -- and 200 custom ticket relationships, i.e. the
union of all possible states and relationships every project manager ever
wanted on any project in the last 10 years. we are of course required to use
this one monolithic jira tarpit to make it easy to centrally govern and audit
changes (compliance...)

------
ezekg
I spend ~$1.5k/mo on Heroku (~27% of monthly revenue). I'm using 2–4 (auto
scaling) Performance-M dynos because I was tired of sharing resources and
having spotty response times (as were my customers). Once I moved from
Standard-2X to Performance-M, my response times dropped from ~500ms avg w/
random timeouts to <90ms avg w/ no timeouts, but my costs skyrocketed. I want
a managed hosting provider that rivals Heroku but doesn't make me feel like I
have to pay an arm and a leg to get decent service. I don't want to, nor do I
have the time to, move to and manage infra on AWS yet.

~~~
sethammons
why not just run DO droplets at $5/pop?

~~~
redmaple
> I want a managed hosting provider that rivals Heroku but doesn't make me
> feel like I have to pay an arm and a leg to get decent service.

------
jblake
Heroku. Used to be paying around 1,500 month, but with some major surgery got
it down to ~$750. You can't really go any lower without becoming a "hobby"
app.

------
sethammons
Splunk. We spend so much there and we want to process even more data with it.
I could retire in short order on the amount of money we spend on them.

------
arikr
Not really saas but lots of people want to reduce their AWS bills

------
caseyf7
DataDog

------
skiltz
Intercom

~~~
jurgenwerk
Check this: [https://intercom.rocks/](https://intercom.rocks/) (save money on
your monthly Intercom bill with automated contact archiving)

